# Kontakt Video Tutorial: How to Make an Arpeggiator (sort of) + FREE TOY PIANO KONTAKT LIBRARY



## Dave Hilowitz (Jun 8, 2019)

I've made a new video. I take some first steps towards coding my own arpeggiator script, then bail and show off the great arpeggiator script that comes bundled with Kontakt. Along the way, I make a free "toy piano" Kontakt library. Link to the library in the YouTube video description.


----------



## rudi (Jun 15, 2019)

Great stuff - clearly explained and a nice insight into Kontakt scripting.
Thanks!


----------

